# I think it's going to do it!



## Rick (Mar 4, 2012)

I bought this emersonii seedling from Orchid Babies in April 2005. Growths have come and gone over the years, but it's presently up to 4 growths. Leaf color and substance seem good, and I see good looking roots around the drain holes in the pot. I think this spike (its first attempt) is going to make it. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 4, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks like it's going to make it Rick.


----------



## emydura (Mar 4, 2012)

Well done Rick. A nice healthy growth as well.


----------



## Marc (Mar 4, 2012)

Good luck Rick! Keep us updated


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 4, 2012)

It looks like it's going to do it! Congrats!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 4, 2012)

Hot Damn! A rare moment for the forum! A budded emersonii!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## biothanasis (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking promising!


----------



## Stone (Mar 4, 2012)

Well done. Don't forget to show us the opened flower. My em. is about 1'' across :rollhappy:


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2012)

not a sight often seen! can't wait.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 4, 2012)

If it's gone this far, it will make it. Enjoy the fragrance when it opens!


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2012)

Stone said:


> Well done. Don't forget to show us the opened flower. My em. is about 1'' across :rollhappy:



I always feel like I'm going to jinx the plant by posting a bud progression. "Don't count your chickens before they hatch" kind of thing. But this one is showing good momentum although it put up the first bract about the middle of November, and then just parked on it.

This plant has a leaf span of just under 12". About 3 years ago when I was first playing around with Mg spiking it really took off for both leaf color and length. Adding back some of my super hard well water into my RO irrigation water added more improvement, and finally the K-lite starting early last year got it to add 2 new fast growing growths.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2012)

Good job, they are tough to bloom!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck Rick!!!! Hope you can show a pic of the bloom soon !!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 5, 2012)

Very healthy looking plant. Fingers crossed!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow! I'll be looking forward to seeing the bloom!


----------



## Rick (Mar 17, 2012)

*Update*

Bud formation is going pretty fast not. The spike/bud twisted around to face the morning light.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 17, 2012)

:clap: Grow, Little Bud, grow! :clap:


----------



## Clark (Mar 17, 2012)

A nail biter.


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2012)

Moving along. The younger growths are also putting up some new leaves. This plant has lots of momentum


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 24, 2012)

Yayyyyy!!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful bud, and starting to open......


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2012)

*I think it's time to PARTY!*

I think it will open flatter, but already up to 12 cm

And it smells wonderful


----------



## eggshells (Mar 31, 2012)

That is nice. What was the leaf span when you got it and now?


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2012)

eggshells said:


> That is nice. What was the leaf span when you got it and now?



It was maybe 3". Not long out of flask when purchased. It's about 10" now with a total of 4 growths. There have been a few other new growths that started and aborted over the years.

Actually measured it this morning, and its actually 12", but I think it was a lot smaller when it started putting on new growths.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Rick. Mine is 5" so half away there. 7 years to go.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful flower! I can't wait for my seedling to grow and flower in the next 7 years as my seedling is 6 inches across and has doubled in size since I got it.

Paphman910


----------



## Mocchaccino (Mar 31, 2012)

Congratulations. 7 years of work


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 31, 2012)

Lovely.
Is that "semi basket culture"


----------



## emydura (Mar 31, 2012)

Congratulations Rick. It was worth the hard effort. Hopefully it is plain sailing from now on.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 31, 2012)

Great Job!

Ramon


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> Lovely.
> Is that "semi basket culture"



It's in a plain old 2" plastic pot. It's so top heavy I set it in the basket to make sure it didn't fall over.

It's been a long time since I repotted this plant. I doubt if any of the original CHC that was in the mix is left. I kept topping up with sand, leca, and sponge rock when the mix level dropped. For the last year, I've been top dressing with some shredded leaves and sand to put some organics back into the pot.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 31, 2012)

Hot damn it finally made it!!! Yay for Rick! It's a beauty on top of it all.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats Rick!

Sooo worth the wait and effort!!!


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2012)

excellent! Don't see many of these around...are you going to self it?


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2012)

Justin said:


> excellent! Don't see many of these around...are you going to self it?



If I can't get any unrelated pollen I probably will.


----------



## Stone (Mar 31, 2012)

A beautiful flower.:drool: I see a basket in my crystal ball


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> Lovely.
> Is that "semi basket culture"



:rollhappy: 
Congrats! you've joined a rarified group-"The emersonii bloomers"!


----------



## swamprad (Mar 31, 2012)

That is wonderful, Rick! Congratulations!


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2012)

OMG! That is one gorgeous bloom. The color combo is
stunning. May I come to TN and worship at your feet???!!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2012)

abax said:


> OMG! May I come to TN and worship at your feet???!!!




Your welcome to come visit, but I don't think I'm worthy for worship


----------



## TDT (Apr 1, 2012)

The color of the pouch is spectacular! I love the contrast with the white. Thanks for the photos showing the progression of bud to bloom, it's fun to watch!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 1, 2012)

Wonderful!!!!!!!


----------



## Clark (Apr 1, 2012)

Hats off to you!

That is alot of flower, vs the foliage.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 1, 2012)

:clap::clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2012)

*Awarded!*

It's now Robin's Peaches N' Cream


----------



## eggshells (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Stone (Apr 19, 2012)

Well done!.....Bending Chestnut??....Surley you jest!


----------



## Heather (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome! Well worth the wait I see!


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2012)

Stone said:


> Well done!.....Bending Chestnut??....Surley you jest!



Yup, actually outside the village of Leiper's Fork. Founded some time before US declaration of independence in 1776. The Bending Chestnut community was probably started by whites in the 1800's before the Civil War. The First Nations were here long before that as a gathering site for traffic up and down the Natchez Trace.

Bending Chestnut rd runs on top of the east/west running Tennessee Divide. Even though only 1000 ft elevation, there are big shifts in north/south flowing watersheds here, which separate north/south assemblages of plants and animals.

It's pretty cool here. Hope it doesn't get blitzed by urban sprawl and gated communities.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 21, 2012)

congrats, beautiful emersonii, well grown


----------



## Gilda (Apr 21, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap: beautiful & congrats !


----------

